# 12dpo faint BFP



## Azafata

Hello ladies.. I am still shaking as I'm writing this..
It is 5:56pm and just got my BFP , just couldn't wait till tomorrow morning although I will POAS again tomorrow morning. 
I came off the pills in April this year and my first two cycles were 38-41 days long which made the waiting even harder. But in July I got a positive opk two days in a row at cd13-14 so we BD'd 3 days in a row when I had cm...

These were the symptoms I have been having day by day

1dpo-3dpo: really bad cramps and tiredness
4dpo: tired, cm, feeling feverish
5dpo: tired, sleeping 10 hours (unusual for me), cloudy / yellowish cm 
6dpo: obsessing over these symptoms hoping I wouldve implanted by now. BFN
7dpo: pains at night in my uterus.. Feels like needle pricks. Eating like a horse. 
Dont feel full no matter how much i eat

8dpo: needle prick pains again at night, bit of cm, hungry!!!!
Started charting temps for the time. Felt feverish (bright pink cheeks) so took temp at 3pm. It was 37.2!!! Thought to myself , right definitely temping tomorrow morning. 
9dpo: 37.2. Feeling warm all day, cm has decreased. 
10dpo: eating 5-6 meals a day, can smell everything, feeling hot still
11dpo: thinking af is on her way, bad back pain ( i suffer from chronic back pain so this wasnt a surprise), 
12dpo: sharp pain lower back, feel like af is on her way, am thinking to myself its probably the spicy curry i had last night

5:56pm : BFP within 3 mins. (not dark but def there. Will post pics later)


summary:
1. I eat quite a lot for a girl but this month all I remember is my tummy rumbling and feeling hungry 24/7
2. I had no boob pains whatsoever ( Im a B cup if that has anything to do with it)
3. Ive been taking womens multi vitamin and folic acid everyday (most days)
4. Sharp needle prick like pains were what really gave it away
5. Temps ranged from 37.3-36.9 everyday after ovulation. 
6. Gassy. Everyday. -_-
7. Did lift up my legs for 20 mins after intercourse


I never thought Id get a bfp this soon.. I am quite underweight and had period problems for over 5 years before I went on the pill so im shocked. I googled 8dpo, 9dpo,10dpo symptoms everyday and even ordered preseed to try out next month. I rang the doctor immediately and made an appointment for tomorrow. I am honestly so shocked and excited!!! Hope it sticks.. My first bfp ever...

Thanks everyone for sharing your posts till now. I hope you get your bfp soon!!!!
Baby dust********


----------



## Azafata

Forgot to add that i had a tiny tiny (size of a pea) brown spot, literally one spot at 10dpo. 

Also my opk today is positive which means its picking up the hcg!


----------



## juhnayrae

Congrats Azafata on your BFP!!! :happydance: That's so exciting! Thanks for all the info, its really helpful to people like me that still have no idea what the tww is supposed to feel like. Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## Flyons

Congrats Azafata!!!:happydance:

And thanks for recap of your TWW. Hope you have a H&H 9Mo!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Congratulations! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Jary

Congrats! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats!! H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## thamaraisk

congrats dear!!

i also experienced "fatigue" during 4 and 5 DPO!! having all my fingers and toes crossed for me!!

you enjoy the pregnancy!


----------



## Ella

Congratulations! Wishing you a H&H 9! :flower:


----------



## Parabellum

congrats, thanks for posting day by day from ov its helpful :D


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats x


----------



## kobrinfamily

Congratulations!


----------

